# $99 for Nook Simple Touch & $30 Gift Card at Target



## emeraldringer (Jul 3, 2010)

Target has a good deal going on: $99 for a Nook Simple Touch + $30 Gift Card at Target

I picked one up yesterday (I think my Kindle 2 will be going to the wife.) My local Target still had the old sticker price, $139, on their Nook Simple Touch display. However, it scanned at $99. The additional $30 gift card plus not having to step into a store on BF made this a great deal for me.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

emeraldringer said:


> Target has a good deal going on: $99 for a Nook Simple Touch + $30 Gift Card at Target
> 
> I picked one up yesterday (I think my Kindle 2 will be going to the wife.) My local Target still had the old sticker price, $139, on their Nook Simple Touch display. However, it scanned at $99. The additional $30 gift card plus not having to step into a store on BF made this a great deal for me.


Thus far this appears to be the best e-reader deal this holiday season.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I picked one up.  Now i have 2 k3's one nook color and one nook touch. Time to stop shopping and to stay off visiting theses boards lol.


----------



## emeraldringer (Jul 3, 2010)

I know what you mean. All of the "deals" I see on boards are costing me $$!


----------

